# another attempt at video on canon 5d 3 / sharpness issues



## eyeflip (Apr 20, 2012)

So when i take video, it looks like its in focus, and when i upload it to the computer, some clips are in focus and some aren't... is anyone else having these issues??? or is there a trick that i am missing? when i try the autofocus, it looks way out of focus, so i try to do it manually... thanks for any help

Canon 5D Mark III Smoke Video @ an abandoned warehouse


----------



## JRS (Apr 20, 2012)

eyeflip said:


> So when i take video, it looks like its in focus, and when i upload it to the computer, some clips are in focus and some aren't... is anyone else having these issues??? or is there a trick that i am missing? when i try the autofocus, it looks way out of focus, so i try to do it manually... thanks for any help
> 
> Canon 5D Mark III Smoke Video @ an abandoned warehouse



Nothing to do with your focus issue, but you should turn IS off when shooting a video 
I can hear the IS noise on your video


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 20, 2012)

eyeflip said:


> So when i take video, it looks like its in focus, and when i upload it to the computer, some clips are in focus and some aren't... is anyone else having these issues??? or is there a trick that i am missing? when i try the autofocus, it looks way out of focus, so i try to do it manually... thanks for any help
> 
> Canon 5D Mark III Smoke Video @ an abandoned warehouse



Happy 4/20


----------



## Mooose (Apr 20, 2012)

AAPhotog said:


> Happy 4/20



2nd hand smoke could very well be the issue here.


----------



## eyeflip (Apr 21, 2012)

JRS said:


> eyeflip said:
> 
> 
> > So when i take video, it looks like its in focus, and when i upload it to the computer, some clips are in focus and some aren't... is anyone else having these issues??? or is there a trick that i am missing? when i try the autofocus, it looks way out of focus, so i try to do it manually... thanks for any help
> ...




OH i had no clue what that noise was!!! thanks i am gonna try that!!!


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 23, 2012)

eyeflip said:


> So when i take video, it looks like its in focus, and when i upload it to the computer, some clips are in focus and some aren't... is anyone else having these issues??? or is there a trick that i am missing? when i try the autofocus, it looks way out of focus, so i try to do it manually... thanks for any help
> 
> Canon 5D Mark III Smoke Video @ an abandoned warehouse



Using an external monitor or z-finder helps.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you pulling focus with the screen on the back? Yeah never do that, you have to have some kind of external monitor or EVF, or at least a Z-finder of some sort.


----------

